# Dynamic Sound Sampling announces "ORCHESTRAL STRING FX"



## stevemazzaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Dynamic Sound Sampling has finally released Orchestral String FX for Kontakt.

The library consists of effects using a 60 piece string section (16 first violins, 14 second violins, 12 violas, 10 cellos, and 8 basses) utilizing a unique recording method in order to allow the user to "create" various custom effects by piecing separate section parts together. This method gives the user the ability to prevent the effect of certain samples becoming overused and creates a larger number of possibilities. 

The samples were recorded dry to give the user complete control over the space. The library contains full FX patches as well as individual patches for RAM conservation. 








You can view the articulation list, listen to demos and purchase the library at http://dynamicsoundsampling.com/products/stringfx.htm (Dynamic Sound Sampling's Product Page)!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats guys on the release, some interesting gui ideas and it's a great price.

I know in the original thread where we pitched in on ideas, a number of us were really interested in more magical / fantasy or even comedic effects. Is there anything like this in the lib? Or maybe a 2nd volume some time in the future?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 9, 2011)

We've been throwing some ideas on the magical/fantasy fx, so it's a possibility in the future!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 9, 2011)

stevemazzaro @ Sun Oct 09 said:


> We've been throwing some ideas on the magical/fantasy fx, so it's a possibility in the future!



Great stuff, thanks for the info!


----------



## bsound76 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds good. I'd love to see a video demonstrating how the effects can be created.

Like your stuff on youtube, Steve.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, bsound 

I'll see if I can put together a quick video demonstration.


----------



## Mark LaPierre (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw the list of the patches on your site, but I wonder if there is a list that indicates durations of Glissandi? I love those super-slow slides up several octaves and I wonder if you might have them and what is the longest you have?

Thank you.

Mark


----------



## Mark LaPierre (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw the list of the patches on your site, but I wonder if there is a list that indicates durations of Glissandi? I love those super-slow slides up several octaves and I wonder if you might have them and what is the longest you have?

Thank you.

Mark


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Mark,

The glissandi were done at 100 bpm in 4 beats, 6 beats, 8 beats, and 16 beats.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

Here's a quick video showing some of the possibilities of the Create-a-Gliss patch!


----------



## jtenney (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello all--

Anybody have ideas about how this library compares with Sonokinetic's Tutti? Apart from the fact that, of course, Orchestral Strings FX is strings-only compared with full orchestra for Tutti.

Thanks!

later,
John


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey John,

I don't actually own Tutti, but from my understandings, the library is comprised of well-composed and orchestrated effects, where as Orchestral String FX contains more specific elements with the addition of multiple length and style variations of each effect.

In fact, you could probably even double Tutti with Orchestral String FX to create more variations!

Hope that helps.


----------



## devastat (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds great! It would be very interesting to hear some examples from the Create-a-hit section of the library.


----------



## markblasco (Oct 12, 2011)

This looks pretty cool. Can you change what each section is doing via keyswith or other controller, or do you need to manually change it for each time? Is there a way to see the manual (or is there a manual) before buying?


----------



## markblasco (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, and is it all recorded at one dynamic level? Are all of the tremelo rises at f, or are there some at p too?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Mark,

Yes, the sections can be changed via keyswitch. There currently is no manual, but I'm here for any questions you have.

All of the glisses are at the forte dynamic level (the sus to trem is p > ff). Most of the clusters have 2 dynamic layers.


----------



## markblasco (Oct 12, 2011)

Is there a way to control volume as it's playing (via modwheel or another controller)?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 12, 2011)

> Is there a way to control volume as it's playing (via modwheel or another controller)?



There is! You can control the volume either via the modwheel or volume fader.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome! I've felt for some time there was a gap open for a library like this, so it's great to see this exists. Price very reasonable too.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's another video demonstrating the Create-a-Stab and Create-a-Cluster instruments!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice job !


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 15, 2011)

Oooh, hold the phone - those are the best Psycho stabs I've heard that aren't actually in Psycho! Clever interface too.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone buy this yet? Is it as bad ass as it seems?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 18, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know that a small FREE content patch is currently being worked on which will be out in the near future for all Orchestral String FX owners!


----------



## Ah_dziz (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a manual in the works? I'm curious about how the library is setup as far as accessing different lengths of articulations and pitches. I'll probably buy it regardless, but I would like to know since the selection script doesn't mention lengths at all. Also is there a script based sample purge for not loading articulations you don't need when using a full patch?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Ah_dziz,

Currently there is no manual (I'll throw something together soon). In reference to the lengths; they are all set by velocity.

There are also separate instruments that contain specific elements to avoid loading issues (ie. Create-a-Gliss Sustain, Create-a-Cluster Long Bends, etc.) Also, I know there is a purge function within Kontakt, but I've personally never used it before.


----------



## markblasco (Oct 23, 2011)

In Kontakt (at least in 4.2) it's super easy. You just purge all of the samples within the patch, and it will dynamically load them as you play. This way you don't use any memory for the notes you don't play. I don't know if there is a way to do any better than that.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 25, 2011)

The manual is now available on the website!

Here's the link:

http://stevemazzaro.com/Dynamic/Products/Orchestral%20String%20FX/Dynamic%20Sound%20Sampling%20-%20Orchestral%20String%20FX%20Manual.pdf (ORCHESTRAL STRING FX MANUAL)


----------



## Resoded (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm considering purchasing this. Does anyone have it? Is it as good as it seems? Any better alternatives?


----------



## Niah (Oct 25, 2012)

As far as I know this is the only orchestral string FX (with these type of effects) that there is in the market. And yes if you have watched the videos what you see is what you get.

Btw, is there change to have cluster bend effects looped in a future update?


----------



## benmrx (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow! How did this one get by me? Looks/sounds great!!


----------



## SamiMatar (Oct 25, 2012)

Whenever I see orchestral effects libraries I just hit buy.

good work!

I'm just baffled as to why so many orch-fx libraries don't round robin the "stabs"? Is that something you plan to do?


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes it's really good!

I created my own patches for this so I can "mod-wheel-ride" each section individually, makes it even more awesome =o


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just noticed that this thread got bumped and thought I would chime in!

@Resoded - There are a couple other effect libraries out on the market, but none of them have the amount of control this library does. Not to mention the whole reason I developed this was because I was tired of hearing that same symphobia trailer rise effect in every TV show/Trailer/Movie (you know you who are!) 

@SamiMatar - there are a lot of stabs, but you are correct, none of them are necessarily "round robining". It is a good idea, though!

@TomasL - glad you like it!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 29, 2012)

stevemazzaro @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> Not to mention the whole reason I developed this was because I was tired of hearing that same symphobia trailer rise effect in every TV show/Trailer/Movie (you know you who are!)



o-[][]-o 

 o=<


----------



## hotsizzlemusic (Oct 29, 2012)

this is why i love this forum. havent heard of dynamic sound sampling before, just found this thread...super impressed by this library. Immediate purchase (I use lots of string fx for work...I also picked up the acoustic fx library which sounds amazing as well.

keep it up!!
frank


----------



## hotsizzlemusic (Oct 29, 2012)

just played around with both libraries...bravo! they sound so good...great supplement to my symphobia fx..looking fwd to your next release.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks, Frank. Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 31, 2012)

Steve, were these effects recorded for each key in the range or was some pitch shifting used? I ask only because I'm curious and not because I'm hearing anything strange.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds great. I had planned on doing a library like this, but now I don't have to!

I do wish the stabs were more aggressive though. The demo seems a little tame.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 31, 2012)

I can safely say there are no pitch shifted samples in this library!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 31, 2012)

I also felt a large gap in the aleatoric world of sampling and started making my first instruments right before I left for my honeymoon on Saturday. I'll be heading home tomorrow and I'll begin working on them again. Here is a short example: http://caseyedwardsmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Aleatoric-Test-1.mp3 (http://caseyedwardsmusic.com/wp-content ... Test-1.mp3)

This is with EQ, Todd AO ERs and QL Spaces tail. The samples are very dry and gritty.


----------



## g.c. (Oct 31, 2012)

Curious as to whether there are any downword moving glisses.
Really cool stuff, particularly for someone who listens to arly Penderecki.
Thanks for this, and at such a good price also!
I'll buy it tomorrow if you're reachable, (not on the East Coast)
gc


----------



## g.c. (Oct 31, 2012)

OK so just went tot your site-listened to the Guitar, gonna have to buy that two. Man , my wifes gonna be p----d at you! 
Thanks again for another really cool-affordable, different but immenetly usable library!
gc


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you like the demos, gc! 

For OSFX, there are indeed downward glisses with multiple durations.


----------



## Markus S (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice clusters - is this a locked library?


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 6, 2012)

No, it's open. Create your own patches


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, Markus. 

Only the script is locked, but you have free reign over everything else.


----------



## TMaudio (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Steve, we spoke not too long ago. 
Love this library =o 

-bob


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 7, 2012)

Bob - good to see you on VI! Glad you're enjoying the library


----------



## Terry Jones (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't even know of the existence of this lib until a few days ago to be honest. However the timing is fantastic as I've just had a short film project come up that this will be perfect for, so I hope to be buying it very shortly.


----------



## Hanu_H (Nov 21, 2012)

Any sales coming at Dynamic Sound Sampling website?


----------



## shakuman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hanu_H @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> Any sales coming at Dynamic Sound Sampling website?



? o/~


----------



## shakuman (Nov 22, 2012)

Really I don't like to support and trust any developer who ignore the emails!! :twisted:


----------



## eschroder (Nov 23, 2012)

I too am curious of a sale =]


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, Shaku - I've been busy, I promise!!

I just posted this on a previous thread, but I figured I would do it here too!

All of my products are 30% off when using the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) until Friday, November 30th 2012. 

Happy Black Friday!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Steve,

There doesn't seem to be anywhere to enter the coupon code during the ordering process.

Justin


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Justin,

When purchasing - above your credit card details, there should be a box that has the products with their pricing and a small text box that has "update coupon" to the left of it. This is where you enter the coupon code.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 24, 2012)

EDIT: Blah blah - I was being dense. Found the coupon option on Paypal payment ok. I'm sure these acoustic guitar fx will get as much use as the strings do


----------



## shakuman (Nov 25, 2012)

Many thanks Steve I will go for the both! =o


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 25, 2012)

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 29, 2012)

> All of my products are 30% off when using the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) until Friday, November 30th 2012.



Hey Guys,

Just wanted to point out that today is the last day you can use this coupon!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Steve,

I'd dearly love to grab both your libraries (even though I am a guitarist<G>!) Sadly, for me at least, this is just not the time of year when I make a lot of investments in the studio. There are other priorities<G>!

But I did want to let you know that I am really impressed with them, and the at first opportunity I will be grabbing them!

Even though I can't take advantage, I think it's cool that you offer the discount.


----------



## stevemazzaro (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, Bill!


----------

